
The Wildness of Maurice Sendak - prismatic
https://catapult.co/stories/column-books-maurice-sendak-where-the-wild-things-are-gabrielle-bellot
======
8bitsrule
someone might enjoy this (brief Colbert 2012 interview):
[http://www.cc.com/video-clips/gzi3ec/the-colbert-report-
grim...](http://www.cc.com/video-clips/gzi3ec/the-colbert-report-grim-
colberty-tales-with-maurice-sendak-pt--1)

and one by Bill Moyers:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=To-093TmlEI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=To-093TmlEI)

~~~
macintux
His interviews with Terry Gross are legendary, at least the last one.

[http://www.openculture.com/2013/01/maurice_sendaks_emotional...](http://www.openculture.com/2013/01/maurice_sendaks_emotional_last_interview_with_nprs_terry_gross_animated.html)

